
FAA poised to require electrical wiring fixes before 737 Max can fly again - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/faa-poised-to-require-electrical-wiring-fixes-before-boeing-737-max-jets-can-fly-again-11583704341
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/UXRGa](https://archive.is/UXRGa)

